# كلمة من قلبي لكل اللي اعرفهم في المنتدي بالاسم ...!!!



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*النهيسى*

الاستاذ النهيسي ..
هو الخادم الخدوم اللي سؤاله عليك كل يوم
ويااارب دايما يدوم

*aymonded*

الاستاذ ايمن ..
هو الخادم الامين وبطلب من المعين
يكون معاه طول السنين

*Dona Nabil*

مشرفتنا اللي قلبها كله محبه وحنان
وبطلب من ربنا يشيل عنها كل الاحزان
ويملي حياتها فرح وامان 

بحبها مهما كان




*candy shop*


أو ماما المنتدي
قلبها الحنين اللي الاعضاء يطيروا عليها 

في كل كبير وهين




*كلدانية*



حبيت قلبي اللي حبي عليكي مش هخبي هههه

دايما بصلاوتها الجمييله
ترجع للقلب السكينه
وبطلب من ربي تكون دايما مصونه

*واثقه فيك يارب*

او توته حببتي
دا أنتي حدوته دخلتي قلبي علطول ياقطقوطه
بحبك موووت ياكتكوته 

*رورو ايهاب*

مش عايزه أبعد عنها 
أصل هي اللي دايما بحبها 
وبطلب من ربنا ميحرمنيش منها 
ولامواضيعها اللي دايما بحبها 

*بداية العمر*

بدايه العمر دا الأخ اللي اتمنيته طول العمر
اللي مش بيبخل عليك في اي امر
اللي اليوم من غيره بيكون سنه من العمر

*Samir poet*

سمير الاخ اللي يكون جنبك في مواقف كتيير
ومش يسكت غير لما يخلي قلبك من الفرحه يطير

*Hero_Sameh.G




*

او البشمهندس او الوله سمسم :a63:


دي عشره مش سنه دول سنين 

اللي دايما مطلع مني عين
قلوله ان البنات مش مغرورين
دا البنات كلهم طيبين :act23:


*kalimooo*


الذلما هيدا لبناني 

دخل قلبي علطول ااه ياني
وبطلب من أم النور تحرصه ذي ماهي حرصاني
اصل هو أبني هههه في زماني


*marcelino* 

مارسلينو اللي البنات مطلعين عينوا
وكمان دايما مزعلينوا
قلوله ان البنات غلبانينوا
ل.أحسن يقوموا مفرقيعنوا 
هههههه
الشخصيه الوحيده هنا اللي مش قادره افهمها لحد دلوقتي


*Secret_flower*

اللي أسئلتها دايما غريبه
وعليها خفه دم عجيبه 
لماتتكلم معاها تفضل تضحك للصبح مش بقولك 
هي بنتوته عجيبه 



*elamer1000*

اللي قلبه بالمحبه مليان
وعمره ماكان عليك تقلان
ودايما يكون عليك سئلان ههه
وأشعاره الجميله كمان


*سرجيوُس*

أو دفعه ههه
اللي أفتقدناه كتييير
ونطلب من ربنا يرجع من هناك بخير
ويحميه من اي شرير


*عبود عبده عبود*

واااه من عبود اللي يدخل القلب من غير سدود
اصل خفه دمه ما ليها حدود


*Critic*


الشخصيه اللي غيرت في حياتي كتيير
وعلمتني كتييييييييير
اللي رأيها بيكون مؤثر وخطير




*حبو اعدائكم*

يالهوي علي خفه دمها 

اللي دايما بحب اكون جنبها
واللي دايما عبود يشد في شعرها هههه




*Angel.Eyes*


رأيك في المواضيع بيفضل في أزاني
ودايما بكلامك بتكوني شداني
بحبك من كل وجداني هههه


*white.angel*


خفه دمها ولا رأيها أعمل أيه بس
أنا بحبها 






*sha2awet 2alam*




*لما بكون معاها مش عايزه أسيبها ثواني
أصل الضحكه بتكون مش سيباني


*
*+Nevena+*


بحب الشخصيه ديه
وكمان كلها حنيه
وبتدافع عن المرأه بكل أنحيازيه ههههه



اتمني اكون مش نسيت حد
أزكروني في صلواتكم
+بنت الكنيسه +











​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يخليكى يا مرمر
انتى كلك بركة ورقة وحنية
واختنا كلنا اختنا  الشقية
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك


----------



## aymonded (3 أكتوبر 2012)

حينما تغمر محبة الله قلب الإنسان فأنه يرى كل من حوله بعين المحبة الطاهرة التي من الله، فيبدأ بإكرام الكل، وفي الحقيقة هو إكرام المحبة وملامح صورة الله في كل واحد، لذلك أتقدم لشخصك العزيز بكل شكر على تعب المحبة الحلو الذي فاض من قلمك المُعبِّر عن قلبك المفعم بغنى نعمة الله وفيض محبته، طالباً من الله قوة ومعونة لشخصك وفيض سيل من النعمة مصحوب بالسلام الإلهي الذي يفوق كل عقل، والقادر أن يحفظك حارة في الروح يملأ قلبك من غنى النعمة وفرح الرجاء الحي آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ربنا يخليكى يا مرمر
> انتى كلك بركة ورقة وحنية
> واختنا كلنا اختنا  الشقية
> ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك




وخليك سموره 
ميرسي لكلامك دا 
ويباركك انت كمان ويفرح قلبك
ميرسي لمرورك الجمييل
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> حينما تغمر محبة الله قلب الإنسان فأنه يرى كل من حوله بعين المحبة الطاهرة التي من الله، فيبدأ بإكرام الكل، وفي الحقيقة هو إكرام المحبة وملامح صورة الله في كل واحد، لذلك أتقدم لشخصك العزيز بكل شكر على تعب المحبة الحلو الذي فاض من قلمك المُعبِّر عن قلبك المفعم بغنى نعمة الله وفيض محبته، طالباً من الله قوة ومعونة لشخصك وفيض سيل من النعمة مصحوب بالسلام الإلهي الذي يفوق كل عقل، والقادر أن يحفظك حارة في الروح يملأ قلبك من غنى النعمة وفرح الرجاء الحي آمين
> ​



أميين يارب
ميرسي كتيييير لكلام حضرتك الرووعه دا
وميرسي لمرورك حضرتك شرف ليا
واتمني لحضرتك كمان نفس كلامك
ميرسيييي بجد
​


----------



## aymonded (3 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أميين يارب
> ميرسي كتيييير لكلام حضرتك الرووعه دا
> وميرسي لمرورك حضرتك شرف ليا
> واتمني لحضرتك كمان نفس كلامك
> ...



الشرف لي أنا، بكون لي أخت محبوبة الله والقديسين تشترك معنا بروح واحد لتكتب حسب ملء محبة الله المنسكبة في قلبها لإكرام اسم الله الحي الذي دُعيَّ علينا كلنا، لذلك نفرح ونُسرّ بكون شركتنا مع بعضنا البعض في النور حسب التقوى في سرّ الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، ولنُصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض، كوني معافاة باسم الثالوث القدوس آمين
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> الشرف لي أنا، بكون لي أخت محبوبة الله والقديسين تشترك معنا بروح واحد لتكتب حسب ملء محبة الله المنسكبة في قلبها لإكرام اسم الله الحي الذي دُعيَّ علينا كلنا، لذلك نفرح ونُسرّ بكون شركتنا مع بعضنا البعض في النور حسب التقوى في سرّ الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة، ولنُصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض، كوني معافاة باسم الثالوث القدوس آمين
> ​



امين امين
استاذي الغالي ميرسي لكلام حضرتك 
الغالي علي قلبي
واتمني من قلبي المحبه تذيد يوم عن يوم بين كل الاعضاء
ميرسي لحضرتك تاني 
ربنا يبارك حضرتك 
​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*kalimooo*


الذلما هيدا لبناني 

دخل قلبي علطول ااه ياني
وبطلب من أم النور تحرصه ذي ماهي حرصاني
اصل هو أبني هههه في زماني
================
مشكوررررررررررررررة يا روما

خلاص هاعملك التوقيع
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> *kalimooo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
لالا ياكليمو انا مش برشي حد 
انا بديك شاي باليانسون بس ههههههه

االعفووو ياغالي
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

جميل اوي يا بنوته ربنا يقوي الصداقة اكتر واكتر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل اوي يا بنوته ربنا يقوي الصداقة اكتر واكتر



روزي بحبها اصل هي كلها اخلاص
ومحبتها ماليا كل  الناس

ميرسي كتييييييير حببتي
لمرورك الغالي
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## white.angel (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*انت كمان بنوته حلوه*
*واحنا بنحبك كتير جداً *
*وبتعملى شغل عالى لما تبقى مع العصابه D:*

*ميرسى ليك يا عمرى على كلامك الحلو *​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> لالا ياكليمو انا مش برشي حد
> انا بديك شاي باليانسون بس ههههههه
> ...



مش فاهم ممكن تقوليها بالعربي
هههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انت كمان بنوته حلوه*
> *واحنا بنحبك كتير جداً *
> *وبتعملى شغل عالى لما تبقى مع العصابه D:*
> 
> *ميرسى ليك يا عمرى على كلامك الحلو *​




هههههههههههههه
منكم اتعلمنا ههههههه
ميرسي حببتي 
العفو ياغاليه وانا كمان بحبكم بجد
ربنا يكون معاكي 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> مش فاهم ممكن تقوليها بالعربي
> هههههههههه



هههههههههههههه
تدفع كام واترجم لك ههههههه
​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ميرسى اوى بجد ياقمر 
انا مش استاهل الكلام الحلو ده 
انتى كمان بنوته عسولة وهادية وطيبة 
ميرسى بجد :new8:


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> تدفع كام واترجم لك ههههههه
> ​




لا انتي ترجمي 
وبعدين اشوفك بديكي كام
ما فيش شروط مسبقة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ميرسى اوى بجد ياقمر
> انا مش استاهل الكلام الحلو ده
> انتى كمان بنوته عسولة وهادية وطيبة
> ميرسى بجد :new8:



لا حببتي تستاهلي اكتر
العفوووو
وميرسي لكلامك الجمييل
ربنا يحميكي 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*إيييية *
*ربنا يديم " المعرو "*
*المعروف يعنى ....*
*شكراً يا غالية على كلماتك الرقيقة *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> لا انتي ترجمي
> وبعدين اشوفك بديكي كام
> ما فيش شروط مسبقة



ماااشي 
بترشي يعني رشوه 
اظن فاهم الكلمه دي
كلمه شاي باليانسون 
برضو بمعني رشوه بس دا ايفيه من فلم لعادل امام
فهمتني

تم التصحيح الخطأ
اسمها شاي البياسمين هههههههه


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إيييية *
> *ربنا يديم " المعرو "*
> *المعروف يعنى ....*
> *شكراً يا غالية على كلماتك الرقيقة *



ههههههه
 امين يارب يديم المعرو ههههههه

العفو 
ميرسي لحضرتك 
ربنا يحميك
​


----------



## سهم الغدر (3 أكتوبر 2012)

كلمات قييمة ومعبرة لكل الاعضاء
بس انتى ناسية كتير وكمان ناسية اهم حد ماى روك
هروح ابلغ عنك يمكن يكون فيها ترقية لى ورفد ليكى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> كلمات قييمة ومعبرة لكل الاعضاء
> بس انتى ناسية كتير وكمان ناسية اهم حد ماى روك
> هروح ابلغ عنك يمكن يكون فيها ترقية لى ورفد ليكى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
انا كتبت اللي اتعاملت معاهم ههههه
طب خلاص حراام عليكي 
اتشرد والعيال مين يأكلهم ههههه
مش تقولي  للروك 
هعملك كلام ليكي بكره ومش تقولي هههههه
​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> أو ماما المنتدي
> قلبها الحنين اللي الاعضاء يطيروا عليها
> 
> في كل كبير وهين



ميرسى جدا حبيبه قلبى 

ربنا عالم انا بحبكوا قد ايه 

وبتمنى اشوف الكل سعيد 

كفايه انك دايما فاكرنى 

ربنا ما يحرمنى منك يا قمر 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى جدا حبيبه قلبى
> 
> ربنا عالم انا بحبكوا قد ايه
> 
> ...



العفوو ياماما حببتي
واحنا كمان بنحبك وبنموت فيكي 
ومايحرمني منك كمان ياماما
ربنا يكون معاكي ويحميكي

​


----------



## سهم الغدر (3 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> انا كتبت اللي اتعاملت معاهم ههههه
> ...


طب خلاص علشان خاطر العيال ههههههه
وبما ان فيها كلام ليا يبقى تمام كدة وكمان لو تزودى الياسمين حبتين ع الشاي
يبقى تمام قووووووووى
ولا ها انتى عارفة بقى:bud::budo:
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> طب خلاص علشان خاطر العيال ههههههه
> وبما ان فيها كلام ليا يبقى تمام كدة وكمان لو تزودى الياسمين حبتين ع الشاي
> يبقى تمام قووووووووى
> ولا ها انتى عارفة بقى:bud::budo:
> ههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكي للغلابه 
حااضر هنزود الياسمين 
ههههههههه
بكره ان شاء الله هههههه
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*مشاعر جميله منك يا بنت الكنيسه دليل ان قلبك مليان بالحب
ربنا يبارك محبتك ويديم وجودك
وميرررسى خالص على كلماتك الغاليه عنى اللى اتمنى انى اكون مستحقه ليها فعلا ..*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مشاعر جميله منك يا بنت الكنيسه دليل ان قلبك مليان بالحب
> ربنا يبارك محبتك ويديم وجودك
> وميرررسى خالص على كلماتك الغاليه عنى اللى اتمنى انى اكون مستحقه ليها فعلا ..*



ميرسي ربنا يخليكي 
تستحقيها اكيييييد
العفو ويبارك حضرتك كمان
ميرسي

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*جميلة يا بنوتة ربنا يخليكى على الكلام الحلو دة 

مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى يا قمر بجد *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 أكتوبر 2012)

اتفق معك فى كل  هذا الكلاك وكل الشخصيات هى شخصيات مؤثرة جدا فى المنتدى الرب يباركك


----------



## Critic (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ميرسى يا بنت الكنيسة على كلامك الجميل
u made my day
انتى شخصية عسولة فعلا


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ميرسى ليكى جدا جدا يا قمر على كلامك الجميل اللى مليان محبة لكل الاعضاءوانا كمان بحبك جدا ودخلتى قلبى من اول يوم دخلت المنتدى فيه ربنا يباركك حبيبتى ويفرح قلبك ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ميرسي يا قمر علي كلامك الجميل زيك
انتي بنوته لذيذه ونشيطه ومنوره المنتدي
بس ايه بدافع عن المرأة دي
فين عملت كدا ؟

 والنبي انا غلبان


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.*

*ميرسى بجد حبيبى على شعوركـ آلرقيق دآ *
بس ليكـِ حق دى حآجة عجيبة خآلص ههههـ

*ربنآ يخليكـِ ليآ يآ بنوتة*

 
 

*.،*​


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراا حبيبة قلبي علئ الكلام الجميل زيك ياعسل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وينور طريقك 



​


----------



## Abu Nezar (3 أكتوبر 2012)

تحياتي لطيبتك


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههه إيه يابت العـثل دا

بس أنا مقولتش كدا قبل كدا  
صحيح فيه بنات مغرورين لكن مش كلهم زى ما بردوا فيه شباب مغرورة اوى كمان
مشكلة البنات اليومين دول انهم  بيحاولوا آل يتقلــوااا - حركات مفقوسة -، هااا :t30:  
​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

بنت الكنيسة بنسبةليا
فهى ملاك رقيق
بل ارق من الملاك
بدونها المنتدى ملهوش طعم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*واثقه فيك يارب*

او توته حببتي
دا أنتي حدوته دخلتي قلبي علطول ياقطقوطه
بحبك موووت ياكتكوته 

*ياروح قلب توته من جوه
بسم الصليب عليكي ياحبيبتي
بجد عيوني دمعت من كتر الفرحه بكلامك الجميل  
اللي جواكي من ناحيتنا كلنا
والله مش عارفه اقولك ااااااااااايه
ربنا يبارك فيكي وفي موهبتك ياقلبي
ويخليكي لينا يامدلعنا ومهننانا ههههههههههههههه
تسلميلي ياعمري 
ياللي خليتي دموعي تجري
بموضوعك اللي من احلي المواضيع عندي
انا لو اطول اجي واديلك البوسه دي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 كنت جيت من بدري 


*


----------



## سرجيوُس (4 أكتوبر 2012)

> *سرجيوُس*
> 
> أو دفعه ههه
> اللي أفتقدناه كتييير
> ...


يا رب يباركك
ميرسى ليكى يا غاليه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *جميلة يا بنوتة ربنا يخليكى على الكلام الحلو دة
> 
> مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى يا قمر بجد *



العفووو حببتي
ويخليكي انتي كمان
لاشكر ولاحاجه
ربنا يبارك حياتك حببتي
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتفق معك فى كل  هذا الكلاك وكل الشخصيات هى شخصيات مؤثرة جدا فى المنتدى الرب يباركك



​ فعلا استاذي
ميرسي لمرور حضرتك
والتقييم
مرورك شرف لي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> ميرسى يا بنت الكنيسة على كلامك الجميل
> u made my day
> انتى شخصية عسولة فعلا




العفوووو 
ميرسي ربنا يخليكي
ربنا يكون معاااااااك 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى ليكى جدا جدا يا قمر على كلامك الجميل اللى مليان محبة لكل الاعضاءوانا كمان بحبك جدا ودخلتى قلبى من اول يوم دخلت المنتدى فيه ربنا يباركك حبيبتى ويفرح قلبك ​




العفو حبيبت قلبي رورو
ميرسي ياغاليه
وانا بأمانه بموت فيكي 
ويباركك حببتي ويكون معاكي علطووووووول
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ميرسي يا قمر علي كلامك الجميل زيك
> انتي بنوته لذيذه ونشيطه ومنوره المنتدي
> بس ايه بدافع عن المرأة دي
> فين عملت كدا ؟
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
في المصطبه طبعااا هههه
العفو حببتي المنتدي منور بوجودك وكل الاعضاء
ربنا يحميكي
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*
> 
> *ميرسى بجد حبيبى على شعوركـ آلرقيق دآ *
> بس ليكـِ حق دى حآجة عجيبة خآلص ههههـ
> ...




هههههههههههههههه
فعلا حببتي ههههههه
ويخليكي حببتي
ربنا يكون معاكي
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> شكراا حبيبة قلبي علئ الكلام الجميل زيك ياعسل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وينور طريقك
> 
> 
> ...




امين يارب وانتي كمان حببتي
ميرسي 
ربنا يحافظ عليكي ياغاليه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Abu Nezar قال:


> تحياتي لطيبتك



ميرسي كتيييييييير
مرورك شرف ليا
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*Samir poet*

سمير الاخ اللي يكون جنبك في مواقف كتيير
ومش يسكت غير لما يخلي قلبك من الفرحه يطير


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ههههه إيه يابت العـثل دا
> 
> بس أنا مقولتش كدا قبل كدا
> صحيح فيه بنات مغرورين لكن مش كلهم زى ما بردوا فيه شباب مغرورة اوى كمان
> ...



ههههههههههههه
ماااشي ياعم  هتنزل المره دي 
ههههههههههه

ربنا يكون معاك سمسم
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> بنت الكنيسة بنسبةليا
> فهى ملاك رقيق
> بل ارق من الملاك
> بدونها المنتدى ملهوش طعم



ربنا يخليك سموره الغالي
مش اووي كدا هههه
لابأمانه مش استحق خالص كدا
ربنا يحميك ويفرح قلبك يااارب
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *واثقه فيك يارب*
> 
> او توته حببتي
> دا أنتي حدوته دخلتي قلبي علطول ياقطقوطه
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اشقطا عليكي 
ويخليكي ياقلبي ورحي وعنيا هههه
اعتبريها وصلت هههههه
ربنا يكون معاكي ويحميكي من كل شر حببتي 

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> يا رب يباركك
> ميرسى ليكى يا غاليه




العفو 
ويباركك انت كمان يارب
ميرسيي
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*



حبو اعدائكم

يالهوي علي خفه دمها 

اللي دايما بحب اكون جنبها
واللي دايما عبود يشد في شعرها هههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

** شكرا حبيبت قلبى الغاليا--*
*شكرا انك اصلا ذكرتى اسمى و افتكرتينى-- الرب يباركك و يفرح لك قلبك زى ما انت  فرحتى قلوب الكل--*
* بس شعر إيه الى عبود بيشده؟؟*
* قولى بئا عبود بيشد كيبوردها علشان كدا دايما الحروف واقعا مناها هههههههههههه*
* و دايما يتريق و يحرق دمها--ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* شكرا شكرا بجد*


----------



## elamer1000 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*بصى لو الجهاز شغال والنت متظبط دا متشحطط بره البيت*

*كلامك وسام لى ربنا يحافظ عليكى*

*وكلامك على اخواتى بيعرفنى بيهم بجد*

*انتى بجد انسانة جميلة قلبك مليان حب المسيح*

*ربنا يفرح قلبك*

*لى عودة لما الدنيا تتظبط عندى*

*ربنا يخليكى لى يا سكرة*

*وكل اخواتى الحلوين*

*+++*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2012)

> *النهيسى*
> 
> الاستاذ النهيسي ..
> هو الخادم الخدوم اللي سؤاله عليك كل يوم
> ويااارب دايما يدوم



انت طيبه ورائعه
بشكرك كتير جدا
لذوقك
الرب معاكم​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *بصى لو الجهاز شغال والنت متظبط دا متشحطط بره البيت*
> 
> *كلامك وسام لى ربنا يحافظ عليكى*
> 
> ...




لالا ولايهمك بجد
ميرسي ربنا يخليك 
ويفرح قلبك انت كمان يااااارب
ويخليك انت كمان
ربنا يكون معاك ويحميك 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> انت طيبه ورائعه
> بشكرك كتير جدا
> لذوقك
> الرب معاكم​



ربنا يخليك استاذي الغالي
العفووووو
ويكون مع حضرتك كمان
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

بتقولي اتمني ما اكونش نسيت حد

لا نسيتي يا بنت الكنيسه هههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أكتوبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> بتقولي اتمني ما اكونش نسيت حد
> 
> لا نسيتي يا بنت الكنيسه هههههههههه



هههههههههههههههه

أنجيل الحقيقه عدت من هنا 
وياريت مش تزعل مني انا
ويارب تكون كل حياتها سعاده وهنا
هههههههه


ميرسي لمرورك الجميييييييييل
ربنا يفرح قلبك دائما 

​


----------

